# Add Balcony To Apartment?



## theo67 (26 Nov 2009)

I live in apartment on first floor.I do not have balcony though I cannot understand why one was not attached.I have an end apartment,nothing to my right, and actually,outside wall extends to the left of my doors off the living area.For this reason it would be very easy to add a balcony and I have a very competitive price for same.It would take less than one day to do and my neighbours,above and below,do not have any objection. However,my approches to managment agent,managment company,builder etc have been unsuccessful.Each refer me to the other,and mention planning permission alterations for the whole development etc. Anybody know if this is such a complicated procedure.If so,I am happy to abandon plans.All info appreciated.


----------



## mathepac (26 Nov 2009)

First you must submit an application accompanied by detailed plans to the local planning authority.


----------



## Yorrick (27 Nov 2009)

Read your lease agreement. There usually is a section prohibiting any structural alterations. I would get that cleared up before wasting time on planning permission.
Some places won't allow a sattelite dish put up.


----------



## ontour (30 Nov 2009)

For a start, go back to the original plans to see if they should have a balcony.  Depending on where you are, your local council may have the plans may be available online.

It is extremely unlikely that you have any rights to make alterations to the the building.  The management company is the party you should contact.  If the apartment is recently built, the management company may be run by the builder and may not have passed it over to the residents yet.

To answer your question, it is likely to be a very very complicated if not impossible process.


----------



## Mr. C.J.H. (8 Dec 2009)

Agree with some of the other comments, particularly re managment company/original lease. It is virtually guaranteed that you are contractually bound not to make any such alterations. Another thing to consider is the original Grant of Planning Permission, which will also probably contain a prohibition on building such an alteration.

 But in the unlikely even that you can overcome these difficulties, it is highly unlikely that the council will grant any such permission (but I am not an architect- I am a lawyer so I could be wrong)


----------



## theo67 (15 Dec 2009)

Thanks to all.I didnt think it would be so complicated.I think I will leave it,aint worth the bother but thanks anyhow.


----------

